# What Laptop Cooler Are you using?



## sicariis (Jul 27, 2012)

I've seen lots of people mention using laptop coolers in other threads but they seem to be light on the specifics. So, I'm Looking to keep my New Bolt cool, without modding the case. So for folks using laptop coolers to keep their Bolts cool, what did you purchase?

We know the Bolt Fan pushes air out of the case. Looking on Amazon their are a multitude of options from Multi Fan and LED monsters that all push air up. Has anyone found one of these that actually lets you toggle the LEDs?

https://www.amazon.com/Tenswall-Coo...=1533250977&sr=1-9&keywords=usb+laptop+cooler

And the classic Belkin single fan model that pulls air away rather then push air up.

https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-CoolS...299&sr=8-3&keywords=belkin+laptop+cooling+pad

Any thoughts on which style is most effective? Appreciate the input.


----------



## Idol (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought one that was recommended in another thread, it's the Thermaltake Massive 14. I liked it because it is variable speed and has a switch to turn off the blue fan lights. It's pretty quiet at full speed. It's brought my temperature down from 62-66C to around 57-60C in a mostly enclosed cabinet (Bolt Vox 1Tb).

Here is the link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FPR8FLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't remember the name or model of the ones I got, but they were among the lower priced ones on Amazon.
They do have blue LED's that can't be turned off, so I just covered where they leak out with some black electrical tape as to not undarken my dark watching room.

Found them:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017GGKIRA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.
Got them back in May 2017 and are still working great.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I just received the cheap Achieson from Amazon today.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KZALHGK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Not overly impressive. So far it's lowered my Bolt ODT from 73 to 69. I'll test it on my Roamios where I suspect it will be more effective due to more surface contact. For the Bolt I'm thinking about ordering the more expensive well reviewed
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NNMB3KS/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A3TJEO884AOUB3&psc=1

EDIT: Now down to 67; maybe I'll keep it.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> I just received the cheap Achieson from Amazon today.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KZALHGK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Not overly impressive. So far it's lowered my Bolt ODT from 73 to 69. I'll test it on my Roamios where I suspect it will be more effective due to more surface contact. For the Bolt I'm thinking about ordering the more expensive well reviewed
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NNMB3KS/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A3TJEO884AOUB3&psc=1
> ...


How loud is t? This can be run flat or at angle it looks like.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

this looks cool  https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...e=UTF8&qid=1534157492&sr=8-9&keywords=usb+fan


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

sideshot said:


> this looks cool  https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...e=UTF8&qid=1534157492&sr=8-9&keywords=usb+fan


Just ordered these. Thanks for the link. Looks like they'll do exactly what I want with no led lights.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

This is ours https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NNMB3KS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

leiff said:


> How loud is t? This can be run flat or at angle it looks like.


The slightest hum from a couple of feet away if you're looking for it. Unnoticeable above the volume of the TV if you're further away than that.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

rgr said:


> Just ordered these. Thanks for the link. Looks like they'll do exactly what I want with no led lights.


glad i could help let us know how it works out


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

sideshot said:


> glad i could help let us know how it works out


Will do. My plan is to place these on my wire shelf, put a wire baking rack on top and then place the Bolt on the rack.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The 80mm fans seem a little small for as large of an area heat seems to be spreading over the top surface of the case over the motherboard. There's much more heat there than over the hard drive. So instead of dual 80mm fans I just ordered the single 140mm fan
https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=Ac+140mm+usb+fan&psc=1
That's 50% more surface area than the dual-80mm model and 10% more airflow. A single 80mm fan could always be daisy-chained onto it later over the hard drive but I have a feeling that would be unnecessary overkill. I saw in the Bolt+ temp thread someone also successfully used the single 140mm fan underneath the Bolt by raising it. I'll try it on top with my cheap Achieson cooler pad underneath.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I just got this one:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NNMB3KS

It's got the blue LEDs (and if there's a way to shut them off, I haven't found it), but it's almost totally silent. Without the lights, I couldn't tell it's on.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Idol said:


> I bought one that was recommended in another thread, it's the Thermaltake Massive 14. I liked it because it is variable speed ...
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FPR8FLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I also switch between a Thermaltake Massive 14 and a Zalman ZM-NC3 which isn't variable speed.

I've posted about these at places like the below.

Transfer of Lifetime from Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo for $99, with purchase of new Bolt
Confirmed: Bolt is overheating and causing signal loss
BOLT Stock Cooling SUCKS

For a bit, I was picking up laptop coolers that were cheap at Fry's after rebate to cool my Bolt+, figuring they might not last that long (bearings could go bad). I think I have enough for now. I've got at least 1 more of yet another.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

sideshot said:


> glad i could help let us know how it works out


These came about an hour ago. I set them on my wire shelf and just placed the Bolt right on top of them. Temp started at 61. A half hour later it was down to 53. I do have the cablecard cover off (I'm using the Bolt OTA), but I've had that off for a couple days. Room temp is 76F.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Are these recent links you guys are all posting for fans meant to be placed horizontally underneath bolt? I'm looking for a good fan I would place vertically sitting behind my bolt pushing air across my bolt and out of my cabinet forward. Best recommendations for something quiet? thx


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

leiff said:


> Are these recent links you guys are all posting for fans meant to be placed horizontally underneath bolt? I'm looking for a good fan I would place vertically sitting behind my bolt pushing air across my bolt and out of my cabinet forward. Best recommendations for something quiet? thx


Just go to Amazon and search for 120mm fans. I find AC Infinity and Noctua to be quiet. Just do the research for cfm and dba numbers. I have USB powered fan on a Roamio and old wall wart fans on my Mini units. Slower and quieter are your goal.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

sideshot said:


> this looks cool  https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...e=UTF8&qid=1534157492&sr=8-9&keywords=usb+fan


Good choice, however, Infinity sells a larger single fan 120mm or 140mm model which is quieter than these dual 80mm fans if fan noise is an issue for you. Infinity fans are a good choice as they've been used in home electronics cooling systems for years, are reliable, and can be reversed (via switch) so air either gets pushed or pulled through components.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

leiff said:


> Are these recent links you guys are all posting for fans meant to be placed horizontally underneath bolt? I'm looking for a good fan I would place vertically sitting behind my bolt pushing air across my bolt and out of my cabinet forward. Best recommendations for something quiet? thx


Lots of choices if you read through threads. Laptop fans or standalones work. I've used this fan in electronic cooling systems for years and most recently, several months ago, with my TiVo Bolt+. Lowered ODT from 68-75 to flat 55.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MWH4FL...&pd_rd_r=c0943f7f-a229-11e8-9205-3139c21ec8a0


----------

